# Kahr CW9 range report



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I hit the range on Saturday with a friend and his uncle and cousin. Friend is looking at getting a pistol soon and his uncle carries all the time and has several guns so I thought I'd take them to the gun club for a few hours of shooting while the girls did their thing.

I shot this on my first round of 6 at about 35-40'. Best I've done so far with the Kahr (just under 500 round total). 









It's not that impressive but I'm happy with it. More practice and I'll get them tighter yet.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

not bad for the distance at all, im getting better from over 30 feet, but ive only been to the range once,lol


----------

